# Werbung für Porn



## zampata (11. November 2018)

Hi

 

Ich weiß nicht ob ich mir das nur einbilde aber wollte Buffed früher keine Werbung für Porn zeigen?

Falls ich mich in dieser Sache irre so kann das Thema natürlich ignoriert werden ansonsten wollte ich das halt reporten.


----------



## Tikume (11. November 2018)

http://forum.buffed.de/topic/208346...ung-auf-buffedde-hinweise-meldungen-feedback/


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. November 2018)

Ein Bild der Werbung inkl. Zeitpunkt sind bei solchen Meldungen extrem Hilfreich.


----------



## ZAM (12. November 2018)

Früher nicht und heute nicht.

Wenn du einhältst, was Iglo schrieb, dann können wir direkt auch nachvollziehen (lassen) was gewesen sein könnte.


----------

